

IE: The Bizarre and Unhappy Story of 'file:' URLs - xtimesninety
http://blogs.msdn.com/freeassociations/archive/2005/05/19/420059.aspx

======
dangoldin
Just FYI, I think this post may have been written by Zeke of "Asking to use
the bathroom" fame (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=711709>).

------
joechung
The blog's layout truncates the useful information in his post:

Call shlwapi like this: PathCreateFromUrl(pszUrl, pszPath, cchPath, dwFlags);

------
TweedHeads
Blog narrative is retarded, this is no Homer's Iliad.

